
US Olympic Team Accepting Bitcoin - tydanco1
https://medium.com/@usalugefoundation/usa-luge-team-running-on-bitcoin-80a8b1d8bddb
======
nickgrosvenor
God what is wrong with people. This is the stupidest thing ever. Volatile and
useless for purchases, looks like the luge team wants to get in on the mania.
Hope for their safety, the team doesn't crash like bitcoin will.

